# Navy blazer button alternatives.



## NCJackson (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the classic navy blue blazer, I really do, but the traditional golden brass buttons are a little bit ... well, golden for my personal taste. Have anyone ever seen a navy blazer with more understated buttons? Some sort of tortoise shell buttons maybe? Is this just wrong?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Most here suggest mother-of-pearl as a replacement; much more my style than metal.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Antiqued brass with a dull finish is subtler.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Antiqued brass with a dull finish is subtler.


Two of my three navy blazers have these and I much prefer them to the shiny gold buttons.

Cruiser


----------



## Falconboy (May 10, 2008)

I have seen brass, antiqued brass, MOP, Silver, Pewter and Nickel, antiqued Silver, Pewter and Nickel, and WOOD(!). 

They're available out there, and easily replaced.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are some quality options:


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

Ben Silver offers many different styles.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

NCJackson said:


> I love the classic navy blue blazer, I really do, but the traditional golden brass buttons are a little bit ... well, golden for my personal taste. Have anyone ever seen a navy blazer with more understated buttons? Some sort of tortoise shell buttons maybe? Is this just wrong?


I have a 2-button BB cashmere navy blazer that was shipped with black plastic buttons. Not remembering what was shown in the catalog, my first reaction was WTF. The understated aspect does grow on you, though, and I have resisted changing them. Bill


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

many blazers are made with horn buttons.


----------



## moss01 (Dec 6, 2008)

Horn or mother of pearl are good alternatives, if you don't mind turning it into more of a sportcoat.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I simply have a slightly lighter blue/brown horn button on my current blazer. 

In my opinion most of the modern "fake" metals and manufactured finishes on modern blazer buttons look awful. However, what I would recommend and what looks really good is proper old military brass buttons with a natural dark patina. 

Many years ago, I had a blazer that I'd owned it since I was 17, so naturally I grew out of it, but first my smaller built father took it over, then my tall Swedish wife. For her though I replaced the cheap looking "antiqued" grey/black metal buttons with a set of old Welsh Guards buttons. What a transformation! From cheap to classy just changing the buttons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

The Hickey Freeman navy blazer I bought last month has horn buttons. Looks classic but contemporary.
[email protected]


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Antiqued brass with a dull finish is subtler.


Absolutely! Here is a set I recently got from buttonsandtrim52, an Ebay store. I haven't attached them yet, but they look good!


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an MTM Samuelsohn navy blazer in a diamond weave 8.5 oz worsted wool with midnight MOP buttons and surgeon cuffs. I spec'd it this way so it could be paired with jeans as well as odd trousers. I think horn buttons, not MOP, would turn the navy blazer into a sportcoat. I have received more compliments on this navy blazer than any serge brass buttoned models I previously wore.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

You might want to find the old thread with my saga. It ended well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

rip said:


> Absolutely! Here is a set I recently got from buttonsandtrim52, an Ebay store. I haven't attached them yet, but they look good!


Well, I was personally talking more of the ones that are on blazers usually -- with a single eyelet underneath the button.  But that colour would be perfect for me.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

^

I have a blazer with non-shaked buttons like that on it that I just received. I had asked simply for silver-tone buttons thinking they would be shanked. Instead it came with silver-toned four hole buttons. At first I hated them but they are growing on me - its a different look.

When I do get around to replacing them I will likely buy some buttons from Shoreline Engravers - very nice stuff and very reasonable. Have a look - they have plenty of alternative styles.

https://www.shorelineengravers.com/


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The thread and story:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66098


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Well, I was personally talking more of the ones that are on blazers usually -- with a single eyelet underneath the button.  But that colour would be perfect for me.


IIRC, buttonsandtrim52 has some shanked buttons in this color. You might do an ebay search under their name.


----------



## NCJackson (Dec 19, 2008)

So, feel free to chuckle, I'm pretty ignorant of these things, when is a blazer a blazer and when is it a sportcoat?


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

NCJackson said:


> So, feel free to chuckle, I'm pretty ignorant of these things, when is a blazer a blazer and when is it a sportcoat?


I asked the same question in the fashion forum and no one could answer me. I hope a more senior member will answer it here.
Cosmo:icon_scratch:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

For the most part, the buttons make a blazer a blazer. But just slapping metal buttons on an orphaned suit jacket generally won't fly. Other details, like the color of the jacket (e.g., navy blue) , and the style of the pockets (patch and flap), also help distinguish blazers from suit jackets.

A sport coat is distinguished by its texture and pattern being more pronounced than a suit, usually. Today I'm wearing a cord (can't spell the full word) sport coat with jeans. I suppose a full cord suit exists in some people's wardrobes, so the distinction is not absolute. But none of these are absolute.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

cosmotoast said:


> I asked the same question in the fashion forum and no one could answer me. I hope a more senior member will answer it here.
> Cosmo:icon_scratch:


It's probably not so much that no one would answer; it's that the question has been asked and answered dozens of times on this forum, and we expect members to use the search function.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

rip said:


> It's probably not so much that no one would answer; it's that the question has been asked and answered dozens of times on this forum, and we expect members to use the search function.


Or maybe it is like pornography - we can't define it very well, but we know it when we see it.:icon_smile:


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> Or maybe it is like pornography - we can't define it very well, but we know it when we see it.:icon_smile:


I agree, I have seen posts on this forum where some people have sought to buy jackets on ebay and they posted pictures asking if it might be an orphaned suit jacket. Half the members couldnt tell. The only way I can tell is by metal buttons.
Happy New Year, Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

rip said:


> IIRC, buttonsandtrim52 has some shanked buttons in this color. You might do an ebay search under their name.


Thanks! Going to order some soon.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

cosmotoast said:


> I agree, I have seen posts on this forum where some people have sought to buy jackets on ebay and they posted pictures asking if it might be an orphaned suit jacket. Half the members couldnt tell. The only way I can tell is by metal buttons.
> Happy New Year, Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


I was always told it was the cut- sport coats and blazers were supposed to be less fitted or structured. Then again, the idea behind a sack suit is to get away from fitted, so I guess that doesn't fly...

Wool jackets with loud patterns (save any kind of Glen Plaid or check, which can muddy the waters) and especially jackets with different types of material (silk, cotton, blends, pretty much anything other than wool) are usually the best giveaway for a sport coat.

As for blazers, my rule is: there are navy blazers _without_ metal buttons, and non-navy blazers _with_ metal buttons, but there are no non-navy blazers _without_ metal buttons. That's not an "official" rule you'll find in any kind of handbook, but it preserves my sanity.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

I tool rips advice and searched through old threads and found tons of discussions,confusion and arguments. I think I found the unoffical rule for blazers.
1.metal buttons
2.patch pockets[no flaps]
3.hopsack weave
4.solid colors
According to this anything not meeting this requriment is a sportcoat.[I.E. tweed,glenn plaid,houndstooth,leather buttons,flap pockets]
Maybe Im wrong but this came from a post from a member about blazers and sport coats.
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

NCJackson said:


> I love the classic navy blue blazer, I really do, but the traditional golden brass buttons are a little bit ... well, golden for my personal taste.


I agree, I did think of getting one when looking for a new blazer/sportscoat and then replacing with dark Mother of Pearl buttons. If your sportscoat do not have horn, then go for horn buttons.


----------



## momainetx (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I take this thing too far, but I have always preferred on solid navy or black blazers to use monogrammed buttons (three letters) in sterling or gold. If condition is good, can be moved to new garments once the old ones wear out or don't fit.


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

rip said:


> Absolutely! Here is a set I recently got from buttonsandtrim52, an Ebay store. I haven't attached them yet, but they look good!


i like these...


----------

